# Aloha lily



## cnycharles (Jun 25, 2014)

A new plant at work this year, flower spikes sort of look like small pineapples. Easy to grow, bright 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 25, 2014)

Cool. Around here we call them pineapple lilies (along the same vein I suppose). Hardy in NC zone 7b. The leaves turn purple in semi-shade to part sun or full sun. I didn't even realize they were sold as potted house plants.


----------

